# 86 z24i 02 sensor removal



## newmexican (Aug 24, 2015)

Does anybody have any tricks to remove the 02 sensor. The truck still has all emissions crap so its pretty tight. I tried a wrench which was to long i couldnt get it on because of the angle. The sensor was also to long for a socket any tips apreciated


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

They make O2 sensor wrenches specifically for that.

Here's a link with lots of styles:

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...UTF-8#q=o2+sensor+wrench&newwindow=1&tbm=shop

I've got one of the sockets with the slit cut in the side that I bought when working on my motorcycle a few years ago. If the O2 sensor is not frozen into the threads, though, it can turn out with a 7/8 open end wrench.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Just did mine on my 91, soak it with PBblaster overnight, and the sensor nut also came out with my sensor, so I replaced that as well...


----------



## newmexican (Aug 24, 2015)

What tools did you use


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

I have one that's like the crow's foot type in the link above. An extension and ratchet were all I needed. Make sure you put a little anti-seize on the threads before you install. DON'T get any on the sensor tips, just the threads.


----------

